# pay lakes



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i live in milford and was thinking about going to a pay lake tonight. 
any suggestions? 
how are they this time of year? 
which lake do you think is the best for numbers not necessarily size?
should i fish for flatheads, blues or channels?
what bait is the best?
any tips on the baits? i heard if you cut off the side fin of the bluegill it makes him look injured which triggers strikes from cats.
thanks for the help.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

the only one i know of is catfishermans paradise 2 thats out by enon. Live blue gills are good. Anything live is good there cut shad works god for any kinda cat.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

old supker k in wilmington ive heard is good my buddy fishs there all the time and has been catching flats and blues in the 20-30lbs. range with bluegill goldfish shad all live or cut bait.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

This site gives a list of every pay lake in the state, and they are mapped so they are easy to find. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing_home.php


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

where is old super k located


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Are paylakes primarily just loaded with cats? What are the rates usually? All C&R? The reason I ask is one just opened up nearby and it is always PACKED with people. It's not very big, rectangle in shape, and loaded with people almost shoulder to shoulder at all times of the day. Just trying to understand what paylakes are about. I don't plan on going to one but I would like to know more about them.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

its out on 68 past wilmington heres the info i found online for it.

Old Super K, Highway 68, Westboro, OH (937) 783-9522

paylakes are just that u pay to fish, alot of them are loaded with cats mainly and have pots u buy into for big fish and so forth or they have tournys. there are some that ive heard that have multiple ponds/lakes that will stock variety of fish one type in one and another in another with feeder fish in all some others that frequent them more often can chime in with more info about them


----------



## CactusRuss (Apr 8, 2007)

Paylakes are primarily loaded with catfish and carp. Some stock trout in the late fall/early spring. Most stock channel cats at least once a month, sometimes weekly, and most lakes let you keep the channels you catch. They also stock big shovelheads and blue cats, which are usually considered property of the lake and you have to release them. The going rate is around $12-$14 for a 12 hour ticket. They do also have jackpots for biggest fish caught for the day/week/month that you can enter.


----------

